# Best bag for the front of a Brommie?



## Melvil (6 Jul 2016)

Any thoughts?

I'd really like to get one and like the S Bag but wonder if there are any good third-party bags?

What do you all use?

Cheers,

Mel


----------



## srw (6 Jul 2016)

http://www.brooksengland.com/en_uk/cycle-bags/moorgate-briefcase-1.html

Stylish, useful, extremely good quality, made by the king of saddles. What more can you want?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> http://www.brooksengland.com/en_uk/cycle-bags/moorgate-briefcase-1.html
> 
> Stylish, useful, extremely good quality, made by the king of saddles. What more can you want?


A bigger budget maybe?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jul 2016)

@Melvil 
Get signed onto the London Brompton Club Facebook group .... You'll find loads of options!


----------



## Melvil (6 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Melvil
> Get signed onto the London Brompton Club Facebook group .... You'll find loads of options!



Ta - will do!


----------



## fatblokish (6 Jul 2016)

Should fit into a regular plastic bag, if not, a bin bag will certainly be big enough


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jul 2016)

I have a C-Bag, probably overkill for what I carry, but it is large enough to open up the possibility of doing overnight trips. The Brompton luggage is well made & thought out - my bag has been going strong since 2009.

There are also these, for something a bit different;
http://upsobags.co.uk/recycled-bike-bags/ferrybridge-folder-brompton


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Jul 2016)

I have the S bag and I like it but I am fiddling about with making my own bags fit to the frame.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jul 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I have the S bag and I like it but I am fiddling about with making my own bags fit to the frame.


An ortlieb front city roller works really well ....


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2016)

I have the mini o bag from Ortlieb


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> I have a C-Bag, probably overkill for what I carry, but it is large enough to open up the possibility of doing overnight trips. The Brompton luggage is well made & thought out - my bag has been going strong since 2009.
> 
> There are also these, for something a bit different;
> http://upsobags.co.uk/recycled-bike-bags/ferrybridge-folder-brompton


Just out of interest do you need a frame for these to sit on as i notice in the pictures it appears to be resting on something?


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> An ortlieb front city roller works really well ....


I meant to add ... With a few simple tweaks. You can also remove the frame side bars so it's a very aero and compact package.


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Jul 2016)

T-Bag here. Will carry 6 bottles of wine, a weeks worth of touring luggage or quite a lot of shopping. It's my most used bike bag.


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Jul 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just out of interest do you need a frame for these to sit on as i notice in the pictures it appears to be resting on something?


Yep, they need a Brompton luggage frame (not included :/ )


TheDoctor said:


> T-Bag here. Will carry 6 bottles of wine, a weeks worth of touring luggage or quite a lot of shopping. It's my most used bike bag.


The old joke used to run that once you'd folded the bike, you'd pop it in the T-Bag, they are massive


----------



## Arellcat (7 Jul 2016)

"Best bag" is tricky, because the best one is the one that does what you need in a given situation. For me, it's a dead heat between the C-bag, which is large enough for work trips and A4 papers but small enough to be slung over my shoulder when I walk down the aisle of a train, and my custom front rack (since refined and productionised by Kinetics) that carries my Carradice Super C front panniers, which don't do A4 but also don't need waterproof covers when it rains. I once adapted my old Halfords handlebar bag to fit the Brompton luggage block; practically speaking it worked fine, but it was too small and too low down.

The UPSO bags are neat, though. They're made in the Carradice factory, which is why they use their fixing system.

The best front bag might actually be one you already own, hooked onto a Brompton bag frame. I've used a touring saddle bag in that way before, and would really rather like Carradice to make a Super C version of their Stockport bag.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jul 2016)

Arellcat said:


> "Best bag" is tricky, because the best one is the one that does what you need in a given situation. For me, it's a dead heat between the C-bag, which is large enough for work trips and A4 papers but small enough to be slung over my shoulder when I walk down the aisle of a train, and my custom front rack (since refined and productionised by Kinetics) that carries my Carradice Super C front panniers, which don't do A4 but also don't need waterproof covers when it rains. I once adapted my old Halfords handlebar bag to fit the Brompton luggage block; practically speaking it worked fine, but it was too small and too low down.
> 
> The UPSO bags are neat, though. They're made in the Carradice factory, which is why they use their fixing system.
> 
> The best front bag might actually be one you already own, hooked onto a Brompton bag frame. I've used a touring saddle bag in that way before, and would really rather like Carradice to make a Super C version of their Stockport bag.


I use a Carradice Longflap Camper on an S-bag frame. Works really well ... in fact fits perfectly!







Decided to use the same rig fopr my 2 week tour in the Outer Hebrides but without the tent* and beam-rack, just the 2 Saddlebags.

* Mix of Hostels and wild camping with bivvy bag and tarp. Heavy stuff in the front, bulky light stuff on the rear


----------



## Kell (7 Jul 2016)

I've just bought (well, got for my birthday) a 'C' bag.

It's big enough for my daily commute and then some. I used to use a 25 litre (may have been 30) rucksack and it's probably as good, but in a different way.

Still not entirely used to that extra front weight yet and also something I never considered - you can't see the front wheel. So threading between stationary traffic and the kerb when space is tight has been interesting.

Finally, when rushing for a train, I've found it was a lot easier to hop off the bike with the rucksack on rather than having to faff about taking the bag off.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (7 Jul 2016)

Hubby uses (old) Touring Pannier for his, I use C-bag for mine, we have a folding basket for shopping / unusual loads (before we got The Tank, weekly shop was on the Brompton too, front basket, rear bag, overflow in backpack).
If you have M bars I'd get the C bag before the S.


----------



## Kell (7 Jul 2016)

My bike is (was) an H type, but I put low riser bars on so the height of the bars is somewhere between an S and an M.

Clearance is tight on the C bag, but not a problem.


----------



## chris folder (8 Jul 2016)

Hirocky Mountain you got titanium forks on your raw laquar brompton?


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jul 2016)

@Melvil

Here some pics I just took test-packing the Carradice Camper Longflap to the S-bag frame ....
The total height with the roll-matt may be too high for the S-bars, I'll check tomorrow .... I have a plan B :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jul 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R and I are just back from a tour of Holland and Germany - 2 weeks, 560 miles - hostels, B&Bs and cheap hotels. I used a P bag.....seemed to work well.
> 
> View attachment 134205
> 
> ...


Yeah ... and Fenton hauled your ball gowns in the Bentley ....


----------

